# Shimano XT M770 Crank arm weight



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the Crank arm weight of XT M770(175mm)? 

I've been running M532 crank (653g: without BB and chainrings) in 1x9 setup on my AM bike, and would like to know how much weight I would be able to shave by going M770 crank arms.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

these 175's are 594

http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5729


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

Thank you!!



vizsladog said:


> these 175's are 594
> 
> http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5729


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the Crank arm weight of XTR M970(175mm) as well? I just can't find one on the Net.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

What bottom bracket are you planning on using? I have the same XT cranks and am thinking of replacing mine with something lighter.


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

save your money.

i just bought slx and the175 mm arms weigh 589

pics to come later


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

This posting by *BlownCivic* says *XTR M970 175mm crank arms (335g)*. If the weight is actually 335g, I think it's worth the money.



BlownCivic said:


> 2008(?) ASR-Carbon Medium frame w/RP23 shock 2160g (4 1/4 lbs? More like 4 3/4 lbs)
> Shimano crank bearings/bearing holders/plastic spacers/plastic center cover (included in frame above)
> 2007 Lefty Speed Carbon SL shock 1250g
> Custom made CF/Al 1 1/8 to Lefty steerer adapter 125g
> ...


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

no way.

I think he meant 535


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

here are my slx i weighed


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

You are right. It's not worth the money.



vizsladog said:


> no way.
> 
> I think he meant 535


----------

